

LSD and coding [comic strip] - jirinovotny
http://www.componentowl.com/comics/28

======
tzs
I have programmed while on LSD. All I managed to accomplish was writing a
program to make the cursor jump around randomly on a Lear Siegler ADM-3A
terminal. I then turned the brightness way up on the terminal, and the bright
jumping cursor induced some pleasant visual effects.

------
leephillips
Did not laugh.

